# FREE Feeder ROACHES. LAST CALL!!



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 2, 2022)

It is with great relief that I am ending my roach keeping. I've never exactly warmed up to them being nearby. And I now have many other suitable insects to feed my Chameleon collection (that aren't roaches!)
These are FREE. But you must come get them in West Sunrise Florida 33322.
I have:
A small breeding colony of DISCOID ROACHES. Probably 30 of them currently. These are non climbing and non flying. They're also relatively slow. All sizes. Mostly gigantic adults.
Take them all.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 2, 2022)

I also have about 100 HORSESHOE CRAB ROACHES. It's probably more.
Non climbing
Non flying and slow moving.
Nymphs. Juveniles and adults. A true breeding colony.
These are my favorite because they're not very "ROACHY".
Take them all


----------



## wellington (Nov 2, 2022)

Not sure of your plan if no one gets them but most pet stores will usually take them. 
You could also check any local reptile groups.


----------



## DoubleD1996! (Nov 2, 2022)

Someone would be crazy not to get them


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 2, 2022)

I'll donate them to UNDERGROUND REPTILES if I can't find them suitable homes.
I haven't been there in a while. It'd be a good excuse to drop in and say Hello.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 2, 2022)

wellington said:


> Not sure of your plan if no one gets them but most pet stores will usually take them.
> You could also check any local reptile groups.


I'm understanding that both Discoid and HORSESHOE roaches are established in the area. (I've never seen any)
But I'm NOT going to just dump these guys out.
We've got enough funky things crawling around here already.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 2, 2022)

DoubleD1996! said:


> Someone would be crazy not to get them


Especially the HORSESHOEs
They're like ten bucks each for adults. Though I have no idea what pet monster could eat an armor plated adult. I'm not sure I could kill one with a shotgun!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Nov 3, 2022)

They all went to live with RYANN at UNDERGROUND REPTILES


----------

